# Our Saudi friends



## ChibiMofo (Feb 22, 2020)

When our Saudi royal family friends aren't murdering a Washington Post reporter and getting away with it due to paying off the Trump family, they are arresting women for making rap videos. Keep all this in mind the next time you hear of one of your musical heroes taking money to perform in that backward fiefdom.

Saudi Arabia is NOT our friend. And most of us would be arrested in Saudi Arabia for living as we do here (wherever "here" might be). It's one of the most brutally repressive and corrupt regimes in the world.

And Republican presidents ALWAYS do whatever the Saudi's ask them to.

Case in point: Remember when all the aircraft in the United States were grounded for a few weeks after 9/11? Well, not all. The Saudi royal family was allowed by the Bush Administration to fly wherever they wanted throughout the U.S. Sounds too crazy to be true? Fake news? Nope. It's 100% true:
https://www.google.com/search?q=saudis+were+allowed+to+fly+after+9/11&oq=saudis+were+allowed+to+fly+after+9/11&aqs=chrome..69i57.11896j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 22, 2020)

But they have the oils and the moneys.
Oils and moneys make them friends! /s


----------



## SG854 (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm not racist so I'm in love with Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 22, 2020)

Making a rap video, men or women, should be punishable by at least 50 lashes, so couldn't happen in a better country.

I'm joking, by the way! Yeah, some people were unlucky enough to be born there.


----------



## notimp (Feb 24, 2020)

Oh god, someone is stuck at the emotional end of the soap opera level.. 

I'll post it here as well (because I have it in my clipboard currently.  )


(Someone just found out, that the US doesnt do global politics, because of ethics.
Next step will be them realizing, that the current, and probably future administrations will want to retract from Saudi Arabia anyhow - and none of it will be because of ethics.
Next step will be them realizing, that you heard about that story about the reporter being killed by the saudi prince - probably, because of geopolitical considerations.  (Otherwise it might have vanished faster is what I'm saying.)
Next step will be them realizing, that Israel, ... Maybe russia, ... Europe, ... eh - who cares.. 

Boy, Fox and Friends is effective - isn't it.. edit: Sorry - probably still this:
h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1mlCPMYtPk
Might have them confused. Don't watch Fox and Friends..  Can only imagine what it must be like, 

Here is another revelation. Your neighbor, is probably not your friend.
And you dont vote on US geopolitics. So all the energy you put into your feelings there...

edit: Slightly different version of the same talk from Peter Zeihan, better suited for this thread:


Watch both.


----------



## notimp (Feb 25, 2020)

Yet another version of the same talk:  (Good to get more angles on certain talking points.)

edit: Older talk, same Person: 
h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIdUSqsz0Io


edit:

Slightly more rational explanation on the day after.






src: https://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.php?id=709&t=6

Thats about 5.5% of world total energy production, every year managed by Saudi Arabia alone.

With about 140 million people being born every year and about 60 milion people dying every year, lets take just that difference of 80 million people and attribute them solely to 'easy energy access worldwide'.

Lets give Saudia Arabia their 5.5% share of that in this theoretical example, which is 4.4 million. So Saudia Arabia could arguably kill 4.4 million people - every year, and you should still think about going into business with them (maybe change their government first, or something..  ), because their energy production keeps 385 million people (5.5% of world population) alive and happy, at the same time.

But that one journalist.

Yeah, there is usually a reason, why you dont hear 'country killed one journalist' in the media with an emphasis on 'how brutal' and how the crown prince was responsible. (And how this leaked out through turkish intelligence sources.)

Btw, did you watch James Bond lately? License to kill was a theme song once, wasnt it?

And thats me not wanting to be an apologist for Saudia Arabias power structures and how they decide to elongate their claim. Hate what they did. But then there is a next day. And how do you react then? (Sanctions?)

There are consequences of action and consequences of inaction.


----------



## notimp (May 16, 2020)

Our chinese friends  :


(Dont focus on the narrative if Covid19 would lead to this big paradigm shift, but rather - try to understand the entire rest. 

Economic systems, swift, mobile payment systems, ...)


----------



## FGFlann (May 16, 2020)

I thought this thread was going to be about Saudi Arabia but it turns out it was just a cartoon James Hetfield screaming REPUBLICANS BAD!


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (May 16, 2020)

notimp said:


> Our chinese friends



No friends of mine or yours, The world needs to start standing up against the CCP bully and it's growing influence and threats.

The Chinese  laughable 'Nine-dash line'  in the South China sea ,  yet China or should I say the CCP  just ignore a international tribunal in The Hague that  ruled in favour of the Philippines .

Daily they are expanding in the area, https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...eijing-military-build-up-ships-us-coronavirus








it's good to see the Chinese come worse off than the Indians 
https://www.newsweek.com/chinese-in...brawl-fistfights-stone-throwing-delhi-1503099


Warnings from people who lived there for many years.



A total embarrassment for the CCP , you would have thought it was from a comedy sketch



linked with the CCP money ... a Warning to the rest of the world.
Have you watched  any China Uncensored videos @notimp , if so what do you think ?


----------



## notimp (May 16, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> linked with the CCP money ... a Warning to the rest of the world.
> Have you watched any China Uncensored videos @notimp , if so what do you think ?


Fast growing country, high inequality, with cash in the bank, but an aging population (one child policy), that has to make a play in the next 10-15 years if they dont just want to diversify. (Elites might profit, but it will be hard to keep the society stable.)

With high inequality in country, and growth slowing down, the 'everyone can have a better live' narrative comes to an end. This might make people who didn't make it pretty upset. So social cohesion is ultimately the problem they are facing.

US currently caps their growth by reducing the amount of resources they can get at 'normal market prices'. (80% of transaction flows are payed in USD, where the US controls the exchange rate.)

Europe is currently playing man in the middle. The entire 'but western bros have to stick together' card is kind of overplayed - especially since the US currently does everything to signal to Europe, that they don't care.. 


I dont like oppression. I dont like journalists crying into camera, saying that they have no fear of the state, and then going missing for a week. I dont like bookstores being shut down for good, because they sell the 'wrong' books, and owners disappearing for life, if they were activists.

At the same time, I know very little about autocratic rule - and whats needed, and whats not. I very much believe, that the average chinese citizen currently is not at all concerned about those developments. They have a Biedermeier society, and as long as you, as a farmers son or daughter can have it better than the last generation, you dont care.

I've seen an art film, that impressed me - and that I always think about, when I think about the 'broader' chinese society - but I have no idea if its is a proper representation.. 

Good film though.. 

(Not a deep political comment (film shows basically what I've written (society of two speeds)). Just a movie recommendation.  )


----------



## notimp (May 17, 2020)

Great 'social study' piece from the South China Morning Post, that should leave you with a similar feeling, as watching Kaili Blues (in case you cant source it.  ).


----------



## notimp (Jun 7, 2020)

More alongside the concepts Peter Zeihan brings forward:



edit: Small issue with Chomsky in the video - at one point he is convinced, that 60% of Reagan voters would vote for him, because they ihave made a conscious decision, that it doesnt matter for whom they vote, so they vote for who is most pleasant, despite of political promises - which I'm pretty sure is not the case..


----------



## leon315 (Jun 7, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> But they have the oils and the moneys.
> Oils and moneys make them friends! /s


aND PLUS they sell oil and get paid with USA dollars! what possibly can USA wish more from a friend?
Contrary to IRAQ which refused to accept USA dollars. Now learned very hard lesson cauz USA teach them forcefully in the name of ''Democracy and Freedom''.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 7, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> No friends of mine or yours, The world needs to start standing up against the CCP bully and it's growing influence and threats.


WHY IN EVERY POLITIC TOPIC has to drag China inside even the topic didn't start with China? I see u are from UK, already forget that ur ancestor sail around the world loot, kill civilians and colonize lands in the name of HOLY ROYAL BITCH?

How hypocrite, friend, i don't believe any Brits have any right to criticize China which once was Imperialist british's victim too.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 7, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> When our Saudi royal family friends aren't murdering a Washington Post reporter and getting away with it due to paying off the Trump family, they are arresting women for making rap videos. Keep all this in mind the next time you hear of one of your musical heroes taking money to perform in that backward fiefdom.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is NOT our friend. And most of us would be arrested in Saudi Arabia for living as we do here (wherever "here" might be). It's one of the most brutally repressive and corrupt regimes in the world.
> 
> ...



I found out a long time ago that it is a bad idea to post anything anti-middle eastern or anti-moslem for that matter even though problems do exist that nobody on here wants to discuss.

I think these things are best for other places reddit maybe or somewhere else.  This is a video games forum after all.  I haven't had any issues gaming related with saudi arabians.


----------



## notimp (Jun 13, 2020)

What are international advisors -



(Talk itself is not very interesting (very easy to digest/most people be able to pick up and watch it), but the question and answer session is.)


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2020)

leon315 said:


> already forget that ur ancestor sail around the world loot, kill civilians and colonize lands in the name of HOLY ROYAL BITCH?
> 
> How hypocrite, friend, i don't believe any Brits have any right to criticize China which once was Imperialist british's victim too.



Wow, for a moment I thought you were talking about the Roman Empire 

your wrong about my ancestors being British, but I'm right about China being a bully. It's  that anyone  but the CCP can defend their actions. I'd be struggling to find a neighbour it hasn't bullied recently,  just few quick links ...

https://theprint.in/opinion/india-h...ng-military-footprint-in-indian-ocean/439934/
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/world/asia/philippines-military-pact-us-duterte.html
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8368627/China-threatens-ATTACK-Taiwan.html
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...outh-china-sea-standoff-sources-idUSKBN21Z1TN
https://www.voanews.com/east-asia-p...m-tells-citizens-after-china-ban-disputed-sea
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=12334690


----------



## leon315 (Jun 13, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> Wow, for a moment I thought you were talking about the Roman Empire
> 
> your wrong about my ancestors being British, but I'm right about China being a bully. It's  that anyone  but the CCP can defend their actions. I'd be struggling to find a neighbour it hasn't bullied recently,  just few quick links ...
> 
> ...


WOW, it's hard to not think that western would fear the rise of China since they invaded, looted and colonized China a century ago, according to all those anti-China propaganda, i can see everything China did is wrong and it's even more wrong when China defends it own rightful territory.

Just re-confirm my previous statement: hypocrite British/UK, u shall follow what Boris suggested about COVID-19, face it like a *man *xD


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2020)

leon315 said:


> WOW, it's hard to not think that western would fear the rise of China since they invaded, looted and colonized China a century ago, according to all those anti-China propaganda, i can see everything China did is wrong abd it's even more wrong even China defends it own rightful territory.
> 
> Just re-confirm my previous statement: hypocrite British/UK.



funny how China is in conflict with nearly all its neighbours, even funnier to think I've been to El Nido in the Philippines and virtually  been in Chinese waters 

come on, the Philippines took China to the Hague and you know the Court found in favour of the Philippines, China has slowly been  invading Philippine waters for years and its time the Free world stood up to the CCP.

Now tell me my friend why are the Philippines buying these missiles and who might be the enemy ?


----------



## leon315 (Jun 13, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> funny how China is in conflict with nearly all its neighbours, even funnier to think I've been to El Nido in the Philippines and virtually  been in Chinese waters
> 
> come on, the Philippines took China to the Hague and you know the Court found in favour of the Philippines, China has slowly been  invading Philippine waters for years and its time the Free world stood up to the CCP.
> 
> Now tell me my friend why are the Philippines buying these missiles and who might be the enemy ?



It's even more funnier a Brit is teaching me how bad is China since UK literally went on pillage and claim lands for themselves. Anyway u shouldn't waste time on me since i'm don't even live in China, i'm just giving my personal views about what i saw and live though the years.

Since u focused China-India territory conflit, i presume ur an Indian right?

without going off topic: Have you seen how hypocrite when USA loves invade other countries to ''*Bring Order, Democracy and Freedom*''? Since Saudi nations are Totalitarian ones but USA never bothered or cared about them.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2020)

leon315 said:


> It's even more funnier a Brit is teaching me how bad is China since UK literally went on pillage and claim lands for themselves. Anyway u shouldn't waste time on me since i'm don't even live in China, i'm just giving my personal views about what i saw and live though the years.
> 
> Since u focused China-India territory conflit, i presume ur an Indian right?



what makes you think I'm a Brit? because I'm in the UK ? , maybe I'm Filipino ? 

A wild guess your Chinese ? funny you mention nothing about the Hague judgement or the Chinese 9 dash line, care to defend CCPs actions ?


----------



## leon315 (Jun 13, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> what makes you think I'm a Brit? because I'm in the UK ? , maybe I'm Filipino ?
> 
> A wild guess your Chinese ? funny you mention nothing about the Hague judgement or the Chinese 9 dash line, care to defend CCPs actions ?



THAT ''Sea law'' to stablishes how much jurisdiction one country allowed extend its own rights to the water from lands, and it was vote by UN in 80s, I don't recall the exact year. But back at age of 80s UN was basically commanded by the most ''powerful'' nation and its western fellows, it's not very ''democratic'' that western countries had to make decisions for whole rest of world. and the entire law is very questionable.

If you don't admit ur indian, then i presume ur a hongkonger.  then it explain a lot of things, including ur Union jack under ur avatar.

like what i said i don't wish to go off topic, if you discuss Chinese thing, just open a new topic.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2020)

leon315 said:


> If you don't admit ur indian, then i presume ur a hongkonger.  then it explain a lot of things, including ur Union jack under ur avatar.



wrong and wrong, but it's good the UK will kick the CCP out of the UK  

It makes me laugh still, sorry I cant find it now, but a BBC reporter tracked down a Chinese fisherman who claimed he had maps dated back many years showing the disputed waters belong to China, but when the  BBC reporter asked to see the maps, he said he had thrown them out because they got damaged 

I'll leave it at what I posted originally,  the CCP has no friends.


----------



## notimp (Jun 13, 2020)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> wrong and wrong, but it's good the UK will kick the CCP out of the UK


Remember that map?

Future major UK trading partners ('where the UK now can do better, that it is no longer part of the EU'  ) according to BoJos financial adviser.





see: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ben...he-united-kingdom.505315/page-15#post-8547805

What your memory doesnt even last a year and three months? 

If you voted racist, you just were used..


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 13, 2020)

Well I'll Wait and see what deal we get with the EU 



Boris is not a push over, unlike May, whatever deal he gets will be better than May's



> voted racist


, what nearly 14 million people who voted Tory are racist


----------



## notimp (Jun 14, 2020)

Its a team that does the negotiations, mostly using gambits. Emotionally driven hothead is a good one to have, but everyone at the table has been through this a hundred times.  Boris will get a better deal, by virtue of him coming later and therefore being able to assert more pressure, yes. 

I've watched an interview with a former female political negotiator in her seventies, who detailed all the roles she had to have on her team, and when to use which one. The entire negotiation process is designed to a T.  Sadly the interview is german so its not of much use to link it in here. You get a less in debt version, when you browse through the brexit thread, and look for the 'official documentary' of the EU negotiation side (I think it was an arte piece). There you can see a negotiation team at work. 

edit: I looked it up, in case anyone is interested and speaks german. 

She was the head of Transparency International germany for the last 10 years, but headed negotiation teams for ministries, years before that.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 14, 2020)

notimp said:


> She was the head of Transparency International germany for the last 10 years, but headed negotiation teams for ministries, years before that.



well pity she wasn't head  of  transparency at the European Parliament 

https://www.politico.eu/article/eu-parliament-is-failing-on-transparency-public-spending-rules/


----------



## notimp (Jun 14, 2020)

Thats known


JoeBloggs777 said:


> well pity she wasn't head  of  transparency at the European Parliament
> 
> https://www.politico.eu/article/eu-parliament-is-failing-on-transparency-public-spending-rules/


At one moment in time you'll find out you are in an economic or political union not to get complete transparency or representation as a citizen, but rather to create a sort of 'cartel' that works for a group of countries, economically.. 

Which also leads to corruption, but in the EU usually only for 'access' to decision makers (and law proposals), the other division of power processes seem to work well enough..  (Of course they arent democratic..  )

The idea is still, that GB economically should have had more common interests with the EU, than with the former commonwealth. Which is why everyone insisted, that Brexit was stupid. 

But as long as you can gloat, you can heal as a nation...


----------

